

Will the really real programmers please stand up? - streblo
http://stevenbenner.com/2010/08/will-the-really-real-programmers-please-stand-up/

======
kls
_Don’t test a CS curriculum, test the ability to create._

Key, Key, Key takeaway!!!! I can't stress this one enough, I don't understand
why people have such a hard time finding really good guys. Passion and
creativity are the keys. If you learn to sniff those two out, 10 to 1 you have
a good candidate.

